# Ha ha Qatar - 2022 World Cup Qualifying



## planetgeli (Dec 7, 2020)

Group C: Italy, Switzerland,* Northern Ireland,*Bulgaria, LithuaniaGroup E: Belgium,* Wales,* Czech Republic, Belarus, EstoniaGroup F: Denmark, Austria, *Scotland, *Israel, Faroe Islands, MoldovaGroup I:* England, *Poland, Hungary, Albania, Andorra, San Marino

Poland again. Yawn.

May as well give Scotland a bye with that group.

Wales to struggle. Ditto N.Ireland.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 7, 2020)

*Group A*

Portugal, Serbia, *Republic of Ireland*, Luxembourg, Azerbaijan

Are Serbia any good? I know Ireland have been a bit shit recently but I have been told that is because we are trying to improve and change our style from the old hoof and hope.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 7, 2020)

CLARKE OUT


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 7, 2020)

spitfire said:


> *Group A*
> 
> Portugal, Serbia, *Republic of Ireland*, Luxembourg, Azerbaijan
> 
> Are Serbia any good?



Lost to Scotland on penalties in the Euro qualifiers so......


----------



## spitfire (Dec 7, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Lost to Scotland on penalties in the Euro qualifiers so......



ooooh.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 7, 2020)

#itscominghome


----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)

Northern Ireland are utterly fucked


----------



## Thaw (Dec 17, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Northern Ireland are utterly fucked


I think it would be fairer if we swapped with England. They need a challenge in qualifying anyway. Its always too easy for them


----------



## Thaw (Dec 17, 2020)

A classic


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 22, 2020)

Scotland can do that. 20 quid says they will.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 22, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Group C: Italy, Switzerland,* Northern Ireland,*Bulgaria, LithuaniaGroup E: Belgium,* Wales,* Czech Republic, Belarus, EstoniaGroup F: Denmark, Austria, *Scotland, *Israel, Faroe Islands, MoldovaGroup I:* England, *Poland, Hungary, Albania, Andorra, San Marino
> 
> 
> Wales to struggle.



 Not sure why. Between them and the Czechs for runners-up and the Czechs are no great shakes these days. Belarus and Estonia are both garbage.

Wales should be looking to qualify.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2021)

Posted this here as I couldn't find a football Qatar thread

'Final of the world club championship in Qatar, awards ceremony. The FIFA president asks the women of the referee team not to annoy the sheikh and to avoid contact ...'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

Anyone watching or supporting this cup in 2022 needs to have a word with themselves. It’s fucking disgraceful on any number of levels.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 15, 2021)

Quite an extensive list  Human rights in Qatar - Wikipedia


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 15, 2021)

2022 FIFA World Cup controversies - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone watching or supporting this cup in 2022 needs to have a word with themselves. It’s fucking disgraceful on any number of levels.


I'll watch. It'll be on the TV whether I watch it or not, so I may as well.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 15, 2021)

Qatar is probably the shittest place I have ever been


----------



## hash tag (Feb 22, 2021)

Players boycott Qatar world cup for beach volley ball over having to wear work clothes   
Who in their right mind would think Qatar would let a lot of women go bouncing around wearing virtually nothing. Beach volleyball stars boycott Qatar tournament over bikini ban


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2021)

Utterly shameful that Qatar is was awarded the World Cup. I hope it gets cancelled. Why legitimise this homophobic backward shithole? 



> *Sexual Orientation and Morality Laws*
> 
> 
> Qatar’s penal code criminalizes sodomy, punishing same-sex relations with imprisonment for one to three years. Individuals convicted of _zina_ (sex outside of marriage) can be sentenced to prison. In addition to imprisonment, Muslims can be sentenced to flogging (if unmarried) or the death penalty (if married). Women are disproportionately impacted as pregnancy serves as evidence of extramarital sex and women who report rape can find themselves prosecuted for consensual sex instead.











						World Report 2020: Rights Trends in Qatar
					






					www.hrw.org


----------



## elbows (Feb 23, 2021)

I understand that its upsetting to read the terrible details of disgraceful regime policies, dodgy norms, 'values', inequalities and power hierarchies, but I dont think the use of language such as backward shithole to describe entire countries is a good idea.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 23, 2021)

elbows said:


> I understand that its upsetting to read the terrible details of disgraceful regime policies, dodgy norms, 'values', inequalities and power hierarchies, but I dont think the use of language such as backward shithole to describe entire countries is a good idea.




it is without a shadow of a doubt a factual statement

they aren’t the worst perpetrators of human rights offences in the region but they really do deserve the opprobrium in whatever language used


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2021)

More than 6,500 migrant workers from India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have died in Qatar since it won the right to host the World Cup 10 years ago.  Figures from other countries that provide a large proportion of their workforce such as Kenya or the Philippines aren’t included in that figure.  









						Revealed: 6,500 migrant workers have died in Qatar since World Cup awarded
					

Guardian analysis indicates shocking figure over the past decade likely to be an underestimate




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 23, 2021)

If you boycotted South  Africa, or would have, and boycott Israel or take any similar action against other regimes, I don't see how you can have anything to do with this awful spectacle.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2021)

That's fine, but where to draw the line? America, China, Russia have all hosted major sporting events.
Do we boycott them, or go and help spread the word?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 23, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That's fine, but where to draw the line? America, China, Russia have all hosted major sporting events.
> Do we boycott them, or go and help spread the word?




It's like picket lines. Whatever you think of the particular issue you just don't cross them. When swathes of right-thinking (which is to say left-thinking) people decide on a particular strategy then I don't think going against the flow is the correct thing to do.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

elbows said:


> I understand that its upsetting to read the terrible details of disgraceful regime policies, dodgy norms, 'values', inequalities and power hierarchies, but I dont think the use of language such as backward shithole to describe entire countries is a good idea.


I'm describing the regime. The elite. The people in power who enforce their backward, savage and inhumane laws.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 23, 2021)

belboid said:


> More than 6,500 migrant workers from India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have died in Qatar since it won the right to host the World Cup 10 years ago.  Figures from other countries that provide a large proportion of their workforce such as Kenya or the Philippines aren’t included in that figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indentured labour as well. Slavery.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 23, 2021)

Shocking to read that. The whole thing stinks.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 25, 2021)

Anyway. Got a stream in Austrian and sportsound on fir the commentary. Slight timing delay but yeh


----------



## souljacker (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm going to give England half an hour and if it's dull, even with goals, I'm going to watch masterchef.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 25, 2021)

FFS


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2021)

Norway players wore T-shirts bearing the message 'Human rights on and off the pitch' before their 2022 World Cup qualifier against Gibraltar to show support for Qatar migrant workers.



			https://www.bbc.com/sport/football/56516109


----------



## Argonia (Mar 26, 2021)

German players also made a protest









						Germany players stage Qatar protest
					

Germany players wear T-shirts to show support for Qatar migrant workers before their 2022 World Cup qualifying win over Iceland on Thursday.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 26, 2021)

I will enjoy the qualifiers but will turn my back on the finals. Even if Scotland are there.

No football tournament is worth the waste of so much human life.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 27, 2021)

Ireland currently 0-0 against Luxemburg. In other words they can't get past the Duchy on the left hand side.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 27, 2021)

Maggot said:


> Ireland currently 0-0 against Luxemburg. In other words they can't get past the Duchy on the left hand side.


Worse still, conceded in 85th min and lost


----------



## Wilf (Mar 27, 2021)

hash tag said:


> That's fine, but where to draw the line? America, China, Russia have all hosted major sporting events.
> Do we boycott them, or go and help spread the word?


By definition, where you draw the line is a question about other countries. Start by boycotting Qatar.

And what's wrong with boycotting them _and _spreading the word?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Worse still, conceded in 85th min and lost



*Republic of Ireland 0-1 Luxembourg*

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2021)

No goal line technology on a World Cup Qualifier? Serbia v Portugal


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> *Republic of Ireland 0-1 Luxembourg*
> 
> Wow. Just wow.



FFS   

At this rate a boycott of the world cup finals shouldn't be too difficult for me to achieve.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 28, 2021)

The population of Luxembourg in 2019 was 613,894. The population of Ireland was 4.904 million.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 28, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The population of Luxembourg in 2019 was 613,894. The population of Ireland was 4.904 million.



I've been to Luxembourg a couple of times. It makes Dublin look like New York or Tokyo.


----------



## agricola (Mar 30, 2021)

Fantastic result for Wales that, especially how 11 vs 10 they were crap but 10 v 10 (after Soucek got Roberts sent off) they were great.

Also Joe Rodon's block at the end was magnificent.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2021)

strung out said:


> I'll watch. It'll be on the TV whether I watch it or not, so I may as well.





not-bono-ever said:


> Anyway. Got a stream in Austrian and sportsound on fir the commentary. Slight timing delay but yeh





souljacker said:


> I'm going to give England half an hour and if it's dull, even with goals, I'm going to watch masterchef.


Doesn't the thought of thosands dying in near slave labour take the shine off your enjoyment?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm going to try to ignore both the Slavery World Cup and the Genocide Olympics later that year.


----------



## strung out (Mar 30, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> Doesn't the thought of thosands dying in near slave labour take the shine off your enjoyment?


Yes, obviously.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 31, 2021)

6500 deaths and counting.. be better if teams stopped playing the in the qualifiers and just withdrew.

The whole World Cup stinks.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> Doesn't the thought of thosands dying in near slave labour take the shine off your enjoyment?



Of course but this tournament is going ahead whether we like it or not. What I'd like to see is more protests by the individual teams, like Norway and Germany have done but I can't see the England team doing this.

The shine has been taken off football for years though in my opinion. Started with the Premier League and has gone steadily down hill since.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm waiting for England to be knocked out so we can make a principled stand alongside Norway.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 31, 2021)

Getting nervous about Poland now


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2021)

I like the boos on the automated crowd sounds when there's a foul, and the chant of 'England England' very convincing.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2021)

Wehey - was just thinking that England look dangerous whenever Sterling gets the ball. 

Just concerned about Poland on the break though.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I like the boos on the automated crowd sounds when there's a foul, and the chant of 'England England' very convincing.



Did I hear the band earlier? I fucking hope not.

I'd quite like the job of crowd sounds operator. Sitting there hitting 'boo' and 'cheer' buttons, the whole crowd doing my bidding.


----------



## Border Reiver (Mar 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm waiting for England to be knocked out so we can make a principled stand alongside Norway.


I was accidentally in the same hotel in Katowicz as England  in 1973. Sat down to dinner as the England team were eating. Unfortunately Rugger and US Football were my games.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 31, 2021)

Cooooooooool. Cool, cool, cool....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 31, 2021)

By golly, not quite the goal you'd expect if you heard Maguire scored from a corner.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2021)

Lucky fuckers


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 31, 2021)

Meanwhile...



And yes, this _is_ a qualifier and not just a 'meaningless' friendly.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

It wasn't pretty but Wales beating the Czech Republic was a hell of a result yesterday



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56492329


----------



## Argonia (Apr 1, 2021)

Deutschland unter alles


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Lucky fuckers



I 'liked' that post and agree in general, but I'm far from sure that Maguire's winning goal was all that 'lucky' -- it was brilliant the way he found the right space in a split second or two, I thought!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes was a well controlled strike, have to give him that.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 9, 2021)

Phenomenal win for Scotland. 1-0 and 2-1 down, win in the 95th minute.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 9, 2021)

It’s a bit mad. Israel can turn it on sometimes. 50k back in  Hamden and a competitive victory on as Saturday night isn’t bad at all. Now only faeroes and Moldova coming up and we have history with both of these -I was at  Bertie Voghts last game in chisinau a million years ago. Lolz


----------



## two sheds (Oct 11, 2021)

Estonia v Wales on S4C nowish


----------



## two sheds (Oct 11, 2021)

Fair game so far wehey scrappy goal but Wales scored.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 11, 2021)

Well first half fizzled out somewhat. One atrocious backpass from Wales nearly led to a goal, two yellows for Estonia one for Wales.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 11, 2021)

Estonia pressing hard, had a few chances  10 minutes to go


----------



## two sheds (Oct 11, 2021)

Wales lucky not to concede at the end there. I personally would watch the highlights rather than the whole match.

Ta Badgers I'd have felt like another respected urban poster all on my own there without those likes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

David Beckham signs '£15m-a-year deal with Qatar to be face of 2022 World Cup'
					

The English football icon has penned a mega-money deal that will see him pocket £150m over the course of the next ten years to become an ambassador for Qatar ahead of next year's World Cup




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




He is clearly not rich enough already. 

Never Knighthood Cunt that he is.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought he was quite a decent bloke. He's screwed now.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 12, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Group C: Italy, Switzerland,* Northern Ireland,*Bulgaria, LithuaniaGroup E: Belgium,* Wales,* Czech Republic, Belarus, EstoniaGroup F: Denmark, Austria, *Scotland, *Israel, Faroe Islands, MoldovaGroup I:* England, *Poland, Hungary, Albania, Andorra, San Marino
> 
> 
> 
> May as well give Scotland a bye with that group.



Told ya.

Well done Scotland, now don't fuck it up in the play-off place thing.

Moldova 0 Scotland 2


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2021)

CLARK OUT


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2021)

Wales Belarus on S4C, not sure what time but coming up - 7:45 or 8:00?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2021)

Number of games I've watched and I've only just realized there are subtitles


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2021)

Wehey after 2 minutes


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2021)

And another


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2021)

Enjoyed that - some nice creative play by Wales.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 13, 2021)

The Netherlands, being the Netherlands, were winning 2-0 in Montenegro with eight mins left and simply needing to win the game to qualify. Instead they let in 2 goals in 4 mins and now would almost certainly be knocked out if they lose to Norway on Tuesday.

Potentially explosive game tomorrow at 2pm, Croatia v Russia with Croatia needing to win this final game of the group to knock Russia off the top.

Serbia (away to Portugal) and Sweden (away to Spain) can both do that as well to their opponents tomorrow.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 14, 2021)

Russia parked the bus in "paddling pool conditions" and, having led the group since match 2, went down 1-0 to an 81st minute own goal. Croatia qualify. Russia will be a tough opponent for anyone in the play-offs.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 14, 2021)

And Serbia did their bit too, winning 2-1 from 0-1 down. 90th minute winner to send CR7 into the play-offs instead of automatic qualification.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 14, 2021)

Plus Ireland did well  3-0


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> And Serbia did their bit too, winning 2-1 from 0-1 down. 90th minute winner to send CR7 into the play-offs instead of automatic qualification.


 Portugal were absolute garbage. A goal up in less than two minutes, couldn't control the game and didn't learn anything from the first half. Suicide type tactics as they've had two games to get three points. The only bright side was Renato Sanchez. How that player isn't in the Chelsea squad by now is beyond me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2021)

Bloody Scotland. It will end in tears. It always does


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2021)

Italy having to go to the play-offs with 40 mins to go.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Bloody Scotland. It will end in tears. It always does



You are getting a lot of far east European debris in that play off zone. Russia, Sweden, Poland. Finland or Ukraine.  And a shit load of other good teams, Portugal, maybe Italy (or Switzerland)....good luck.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2021)

Italy now need to score twice in 5 mins + stoppage time to qualify. It ain't happening.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2021)

Shitting Scotland. Still time for a glorious defeat


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Shitting Scotland. Still time for a glorious defeat



You're 2-0 up in a friendly. That beats any pessimism I've ever suffered on the England cricket team.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2021)

I have lived the misery since a friendly draw with Peru  at hampden  when I was just an egg


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2021)

Get in !


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2021)

Well played NI.  Italy v Portugal in the play offs anyone?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2021)

A home semi fnarr fnarr


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Well played NI.  Italy v Portugal in the play offs anyone?


Not sure but I thought the teams are seeded?


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure but I thought the teams are seeded?


Seeds can still meet in the final round of the play-offs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


>



They will still have to play a seed in the next round of the play-off though, if they win their first game.

Portugal, Italy, Russia, possibly Czechia/Poland/Sweden.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> They will still have to play a seed in the next round of the play-off though, if they win their first game.
> 
> Portugal, Italy, Russia, possibly Czechia/Poland/Sweden.


There's more than one round of play offs??

Must admit, I haven't caught up with the rules this time round.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's more than one round of play offs??
> 
> Must admit, I haven't caught up with the rules this time round.


The 12 play-off teams get split into three groups of four (two seeds, two unseeded). The two seeds play the two unseeded teams in a one-legged tie, before playing the winner of the other tie in their group, in another one-legged tie.


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2021)

Why is everybody excited about the Scottish game? The game tonight was meaningless wasn't it? They would have been second, no matter what.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2021)

tommers said:


> Why is everybody excited about the Scottish game? The game tonight was meaningless wasn't it? They would have been second, no matter what.


Seedings. This way they avoid Italy or Portugal in their next match, as well as getting a home draw.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2021)

tommers said:


> Why is everybody excited about the Scottish game? The game tonight was meaningless wasn't it? They would have been second, no matter what.


Isn't it somethiong to do with Scotland being seeded as a result of the win?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Isn't it somethiong to do with Scotland being seeded as a result of the win?


Yes. This way they avoid Italy or Portugal in their next match, as well as getting a home draw.

Eta: or so I understand


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 17, 2021)

Cameroon edge out Côte d'Ivoire and little Cape Verde almost stopped Nigeria from reaching the play-offs.
No shocks elsewhere with Algeria, DR Congo, Egypt, Ghana, Mali, Morocco, Tunisia and Senegal all going through to the knockout stage.
But,  South Africa want their game against Ghana replayed with another ref - Fifa to review SA complaint over Ghana tie


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 17, 2021)

The play offs are going to be more interesting than the group games IMO.


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like Canada have put themselves in with a cracking chance of qualifying for the World Cup, for only the second time ever, and the first time since 1986.


They beat Mexico 2-1 overnight, and I'm hoping I might have another team to support at the World Cup for the first time (Canada is the land of my grandmother).


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2021)

Meanwhile, over in Oceania, they haven't even started qualifying yet. They're hoping to get it done at some point next year, but they haven't been able to get anything in the diary yet. They need to get something done by June 2022, which is when the winner of the Oceania confederation qualifying process must take part in the inter-confederation play-offs for Qatar.


----------



## JimW (Nov 18, 2021)

China look like failing to qualify again despite having four players in the side naturalised purely because they're good footballers.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)

Thread is now on ignore drawing the line (Qatar)


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2021)

Full draw ( Portugal will be kicking themselves )

The full draw​Just a reminder of the full play-off draw, with the semi-finals and final being played days apart in March 2022.
*Full semi-final draw
Scotland* v Ukraine
*Wales* v Austria
Russia v Poland
Sweden v Czech Republic
Portugal v Turkey
Italy v North Macedonia

*Final draw
Wales* or Austria v *Scotland* or Ukraine
Russia v Poland v Sweden or Czech Republic
Portugal or Turkey v Italy or North Macedonia
Semi-finals due to be played 24 March, the final on the 29 March.


----------



## agricola (Nov 26, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Full draw ( Portugal will be kicking themselves )
> 
> The full draw​Just a reminder of the full play-off draw, with the semi-finals and final being played days apart in March 2022.
> *Full semi-final draw
> ...


as good as Wales could have hoped for that


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 26, 2021)

Italy - I think you know what to do


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 26, 2021)

The convoluted seedings/semi finals (one leg) are nothing to the Europa Conference League format I looked into last night.

Look at the table halfway down this wiki page. 









						UEFA Europa Conference League - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




All for the right of playing again on a Thursday night next year. Bizarre,


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 26, 2021)

strung out said:


> Looks like Canada have put themselves in with a cracking chance of qualifying for the World Cup, for only the second time ever, and the first time since 1986.
> 
> View attachment 297132
> They beat Mexico 2-1 overnight, and I'm hoping I might have another team to support at the World Cup for the first time (Canada is the land of my grandmother).



You'll have them in 2026. Joint hosts with USA and Mexico.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 26, 2021)

How do you have six matches for the semi-finals, and three matches for a final? This has confused me for some while now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> *Portugal* or Turkey v *Italy* or North Macedonia


Could be a bad year for Penaldo


----------



## two sheds (Nov 26, 2021)

Ok I understand now, am looking forward to them:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Ok I understand now, am looking forward to them:


The three-sided world cup is a whole different thing, and my team won the last one


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

England v Austria on ITV starting now


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2022)

strung out said:


> Looks like Canada have put themselves in with a cracking chance of qualifying for the World Cup, for only the second time ever, and the first time since 1986.
> 
> View attachment 297132
> They beat Mexico 2-1 overnight, and I'm hoping I might have another team to support at the World Cup for the first time (Canada is the land of my grandmother).


Another victory for Canada against USA yesterday puts them four points clear at the top of their qualifying group, five points clear of the final qualifying spot and virtually certain of making at least the play off (and realistically, looking pretty much nailed on to qualify automatically now).

Their manager is the same (English) guy who led their women's team at two Olympics. It's a real feel good story. 









						The English manager behind Canada's success - BBC Sport
					

Englishman John Herdman will lead Canada to the World Cup later this year after helping transform the nation's football fortunes.




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 28, 2022)

Russia have been kicked out. Good to see those impeccable ethical standards being maintained.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 28, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Russia have been kicked out. Good to see those impeccable ethical standards being maintained.



And FIFA and UEFA were only shamed into this by the response to their first pathetic sanctions yesterday (Russia made to change their name to Football Union of Russia and play at neutral grounds). Several countries then said they'd refuse to play Russia and FIFA had no choice if they still wanted a World Cup.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2022)

Just watching Wales V Austria in the play offs. Bale's goal was astounding, worth the admission fee alone.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 24, 2022)

Portugal after being 2-0 up and cruising are now in typically Portuguese fashion 2-1 up and struggling


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 24, 2022)

3-1 game over .In the other semi Italy are 0-0.


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2022)

European champions aren’t good enough for the World Cup then.  Oh dear, what a shame.  

All the way with North Macedonia!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 24, 2022)

Italy are out after being beaten by North Macedonia. 92 minute goal!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2022)

how come if they were second? Wales were second in their group but get a playoff.


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> how come if they were second? Wales were second in their group but get a playoff.


This was their play off. They lost it.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 24, 2022)

Portugal v Macedonia final


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2022)

belboid said:


> European champions aren’t good enough for the World Cup then.  Oh dear, what a shame.


It's quite the wild record!



belboid said:


> All the way with North Macedonia!


Didn't they beat Germany quite recently, too?


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh dear. Poor old Italy. Football's coming Rome indeed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2022)

I mean, we should have guesssed when they couldn't beat us in 90 minutes


----------



## Bingoman (Mar 24, 2022)

Just found a stat about Italy, since their win of the 2006 world cup they have only won one match since in the finals which is quite a stat


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 24, 2022)

Absolutely amazing result for North Macidonia.


----------



## strung out (Mar 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just found a stat about Italy, since their win of the 2006 world cup they have only won one match since in the finals which is quite a stat


Whoever they beat must be fucking shite


----------



## Bingoman (Mar 24, 2022)

strung out said:


> Whoever they beat must be fucking shite


England at the 2014 world cup


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 25, 2022)

Fucking hell, on more than one level.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 26, 2022)

Not World Cup related but England v Switzerland friendly 1-1 so far (Sky Sports  pah). Gallagher played superbly well just gone off replaced by Grealish, lovely seeing Shaqiri again who laid on first and nearly scored at near post from corner.


----------



## stavros (Mar 26, 2022)

Kane now level with Charlton in second place on the England all time list. In terms of goals-to-games he's way ahead of anyone else in the last fifty years (post-Greaves essentially).


----------



## two sheds (Mar 26, 2022)

Don't remember Charlton taking loads of penalties though - cheating really


----------



## stavros (Mar 27, 2022)

Lineker says he thinks shoot-out pens should count, as his one against West Germany in 1990 would've got him level with Charlton.

At least Kane, as far as I know, has never tried this:


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2022)

Q?: 
WTF happens to league football during the world cup now its happening in Nov/Dec?


----------



## strung out (May 23, 2022)

Stops for 6 weeks after November 13th.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2022)

strung out said:


> Stops for 6 weeks after November 13th.


and so season will finish six weeks later too i presume?


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Q?:
> WTF happens to league football during the world cup now its happening in Nov/Dec?


The Premier League kicks off 6th August 2022.
Last set of matches will be 13th November.
Fixtures will re -commence on Boxing Day.
A week after the World Cup Final..


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> and so season will finish six weeks later too i presume?


Ends 28th May..


----------



## strung out (May 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> and so season will finish six weeks later too i presume?


Starts slightly earlier, finishes slightly later and I think they have an extra midweek round or two.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2022)

Was saying to my mum yesterday, I actually quite like the idea of a Christmas World Cup (as do, I've no doubt, all the tat merchants eyeing up all the new merchandising opportunities), it's just, y'know, the whole Qatar of it all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 23, 2022)

Pop some sleigh bells on Three Lions and slap an England badge on Santa's red coat: goldmine.

Oh! And there's 12 reindeer, which is a first XI plus, um... someone (presumably the manager would be Santa?  ).


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2022)

Scotland-Ukraine tonight, for the chance to play Wales on Sunday.


----------



## starfish (Jun 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Scotland-Ukraine tonight, for the chance to play Wales on Sunday.


For once, we wont be the neutrals favourite. Its not fair. Why us?

Dont want to qualify anyway.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Another night of misery


----------



## starfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Actually, bollocks to that. They won Eurovision, thats enough.

Mon Scotland.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

We need to win, HRH popping her clogs and Johnson defenestrating himself for it to be a good night


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Anything less is a failure


----------



## bcuster (Jun 1, 2022)

i'll be searching for these games on american tv. 
they must be somewhere on one of the innumerable sports channels on cable..


----------



## Wilf (Jun 1, 2022)

Good game so far.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

bcuster said:


> i'll be searching for these games on american tv.
> they must be somewhere on one of the innumerable sports channels on cable..


ESPN2 

That’s what I’m streaming from


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2022)

Great goal from yarmolenko.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

Anyone know of a free stream?


----------



## starfish (Jun 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone know of a free stream?


Bannockburn.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone know of a free stream?







__





						Scotland vs Ukraine Live Streams
					





					1stream.top


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2022)

Brilliant. Great goal.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Erk


----------



## Wilf (Jun 1, 2022)

Scotland playing like Man United now.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2022)

entertaining game tbf


----------



## Wilf (Jun 1, 2022)

Oh!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

get in


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Ah well


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

That was like the Ukraine of old tbh. Well done. Now thump the whales and win the WC


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2022)

Football is the winner


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

They were very good the UKR tonight.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

Good game, Ukraine deserved the win.

Scotland had the play in the final third for a hell of a lot of time without being able to score.

McGinn will take a while to live that one down.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 1, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> They were very good the UKR tonight.


Aye, their defending was very good, very cool under pressure, which they were a lot.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2022)

Welsh up next.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

I think I know who will be everyone's 2nd team if they get through to the finals


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2022)

i


tommers said:


> Welsh up next.


Should step aside imo


----------



## strung out (Jun 1, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I think I know who will be everyone's 2nd team if they get through to the finals


ABE might get bumped down to everyone's third team


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2022)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> i
> 
> Should step aside imo


in two minds on that - shows them even more respect for them to try and win but be outfootballed.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2022)

It wont be the Fitba world cup without the jocks.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Jun 2, 2022)

Us vs 🇲🇦 on ESPN2. Too bad it is so late in uk. Good game


----------



## bcuster (Jun 2, 2022)

USA scores !


----------



## bcuster (Jun 2, 2022)

2-0 now...


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2022)

So Wales-Ukraine is on ITV on Sunday. The winner gets a spot in the group with England, Iran and the US.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2022)

If Ukraine get through and England beats them we can say goodbye to Eurovision.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If Ukraine get through and England beats them we can say goodbye to Eurovision.


That'll be the third game, so it's possible England might be through by then. Although nothing's a given against the Americans.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If Ukraine get through and England beats them we can say goodbye to Eurovision.


I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2022)

How did it finish? A team a lot of the fans had never heard of apparently


----------



## bcuster (Jun 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> How did it finish? A team a lot of the fans had never heard of apparently


US 3-0 over Morocco, a strong team...  we're on our way!


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2022)

Not a World Cup match, but this seems as good a thread as any to point out that Hungary-England is on C4 in an hour's time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> Not a World Cup match, but this seems as good a thread as any to point out that Hungary-England is on C4 in an hour's time.


Done a thread


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Done a thread


Is this thread better than the game itself? I was tempted to switch to the jubilee at some points.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

Wish Martin Tyler would stfu with the puns.


----------



## bcuster (Jun 5, 2022)

🇺🇸 vs Uruguay no score early 2nd half in friendly


----------



## bcuster (Jun 6, 2022)

and that’s the way it ends; scoreless. I’m going to go ahead and assume that’s a disappointment for US


----------



## bcuster (Jun 6, 2022)

🇲🇽 vs 🇪🇨 finishes as a scoreless tie in Chicago


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2022)

Peru _must _win this penalty shootout, if only due to the Aussie keepers ridiculous 'dancing' the the goal-line. Banworthy.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2022)

belboid said:


> Peru _must _win this penalty shootout, if only due to the Aussie keepers ridiculous 'dancing' the the goal-line. Banworthy.


Penalty 'specialist' saves and the Ausies are through


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2022)

What a twat of a goalkeeper, ridiculous 'dancing' the the goal-line. Banworthy.  

If you scored against him you'd be tempted to trot up and 'dance' all round him :twat:


----------



## technical (Jun 14, 2022)

I’m sure he could have saved at least one of the previous penalties if he hadn’t been trying to channel Bruce grobelaar


----------



## bcuster (Jun 17, 2022)

FIFA snubs Washington D.C., selects 16 North American cities to host 2026 World Cup
					

The 2026 World Cup in the U.S., Canada and Mexico may very well be the grandest sporting event ever.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2022)

bcuster said:


> FIFA snubs Washington D.C., selects 16 North American cities to host 2026 World Cup
> 
> 
> The 2026 World Cup in the U.S., Canada and Mexico may very well be the grandest sporting event ever.
> ...


FFS Washington, get yer bribes in order!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2022)




----------

